# Russia Ucraina: vertice rinviato a giovedì



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Il vertice tra Russia e Ucraina, atteso in serata, è stato rinviato alla mattinata di giovedì.

Nel frattempo i russi non si fermano e continuano ad attaccare l’Ucraina su più fronti


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il vertice tra Russia e Ucraina, atteso in serata, è stato rinviato alla mattinata di giovedì.
> 
> Nel frattempo i russi non si fermano e continuano ad attaccare l’Ucraina su più fronti



Il fatto che sia stato rinviato potrebbe anche essere positivo.
La Russia dovrebbe dare un po' di tregua però.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

La slitta anche con i colloqui di pace. Ma non è che Milanworld porta sfiga?


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il vertice tra Russia e Ucraina, atteso in serata, è stato rinviato alla mattinata di giovedì.
> 
> Nel frattempo i russi non si fermano e continuano ad attaccare l’Ucraina su più fronti


Ma che senso ha bombardare a tappeto se poi domani si incontrano per trattare?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha bombardare a tappeto se poi domani si incontrano per trattare?


Ormai Putin ha fatto 20 bluff, che sia la volta buona?

Speriamo, ma quello che dici è corretto.
Almeno rallenta e fai finta che davvero ci tieni a chiuderla.

Oppure, come ha detto qualcuno, se distruggi ancora un po' di roba arrivi con più potere contrattuale al tavolo.

Al prossimo giocatore che vuole andare via dal Milan a zero, proporrei una minaccia militare a questo punto.
Vai a vedere che magari lo convinciamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha bombardare a tappeto se poi domani si incontrano per trattare?


In realtà non è del tutto anomalo, nella maggioranza dei conflitti la guerra è sempre continuata sul fronte fino alla pubblicazione di un armistizio o trattato firmato.

Esempio storico:

L'Italia firma l'armistizio con gli alleati il 3 Settembre 1943, tuttavia le forze armate italiane in Calabria continueranno a combattere contro gli angloamericani fino al proclama ufficiale dell'8 settembre, così come gli alleati hanno continuato le operazioni offensive contro l'Italia fino all'8 Settembre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha bombardare a tappeto se poi domani si incontrano per trattare?



Per convincerli a trattare la resa.
Infatti stanotte mi aspetto distruzione, specie dopo questo rinvio.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

Le sanzioni stanno facendo male all'economia russa..stavolta ad ammetterlo è proprio la Russia stessa

Il portavoce del Cremlino Dmitry Peskov "L'economia russa sta subendo seri colpi..ma c'è un certo margine di sicurezza,c'e del potenziale,ci sono dei piani..l'economia russa resterà in piedi"


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La slitta anche con i colloqui di pace. *Ma non è che Milanworld porta sfiga?*



Domanda da ban immediato


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

*Abramhovic vince il Chelsea*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Abramhovic vince il Chelsea*


*Vende**


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per convincerli a trattare la resa.
> Infatti stanotte mi aspetto distruzione, specie dopo questo rinvio.


Mariupol ha gli stessi abitanti di Dresda. Lì altro che "pesanti bombardamenti si temono centinaia di morti"....in due giorni decine di migliaia in una sola città in una Germania che era già sconfitta.
A livello logico però avrebbe senso bombardare gli edifici governativi che sono civili pure quelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il vertice tra Russia e Ucraina, atteso in serata, è stato rinviato alla mattinata di giovedì.
> 
> Nel frattempo i russi non si fermano e continuano ad attaccare l’Ucraina su più fronti


Siamo passati dalle slitte live per la cessione del Milan "Filtra pessimismo sull'incontro" all'incontri per evitare la terza guerra mondiale..


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

*Russia espelle ambasciatore USA*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia espelle ambasciatore USA*


Questo non è un buon segno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo passati dalle slitte live per la cessione del Milan "Filtra pessimismo sull'incontro" all'incontri per evitare la terza guerra mondiale..


Era l'addestramento...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai Putin ha fatto 20 bluff, che sia la volta buona?
> 
> Speriamo, ma quello che dici è corretto.
> Almeno rallenta e fai finta che davvero ci tieni a chiuderla.
> ...


Ma in questi casi di solito ci si ferma. Ok magari non il “cessate il fuoco “ ma diminuire e mantenere le posizioni. La storia della guerra è chiara…
Cambia poco se continua a distruggere, anzi non fai che fare inferocire ancor di più gli ucraini.
Putin si sta dimostrando un subumano


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo non è un buon segno.



Secondo me è normale che accada. Speriamo nelle trattative.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia espelle ambasciatore USA*


Aspettiamo conferma ufficiale comunque


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà non è del tutto anomalo, nella maggioranza dei conflitti la guerra è sempre continuata sul fronte fino alla pubblicazione di un armistizio o trattato firmato.
> 
> Esempio storico:
> 
> L'Italia firma l'armistizio con gli alleati il 3 Settembre 1943, tuttavia le forze armate italiane in Calabria continueranno a combattere contro gli angloamericani fino al proclama ufficiale dell'8 settembre, così come gli alleati hanno continuato le operazioni offensive contro l'Italia fino all'8 Settembre.


Si si ok un conto è combattere e un conto è radere al suolo con ferocia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia espelle ambasciatore USA*



Questo non mi stupisce particolarmente, mi chiedo come non l'avessero già fatto.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per convincerli a trattare la resa.
> Infatti stanotte mi aspetto distruzione, specie dopo questo rinvio.


Allora a quel punto manco andrei più


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si ok un conto è combattere e un conto è radere al suolo con ferocia



La Russia non è certo famosa per la moderazione nelle azioni belliche.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è normale che accada. Speriamo nelle trattative.


Mi sembra il minimo ormai


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora a quel punto manco andrei più



E rimarresti con il cerino in mano tu. Alle trattative bisogna sempre presentarsi.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia non è certo famosa per la moderazione nelle azioni belliche.


Sono bestie dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si ok un conto è combattere e un conto è radere al suolo con ferocia


Si su questo hai ragione.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E rimarresti con il cerino in mano tu. Alle trattative bisogna sempre presentarsi.


Si ma non lascio sfasciare tutto così per poi farmi prendere in giro.
Se l’ucraina avesse mezzi adeguati, avrebbe dovuto massacrare Mosca


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si su questo hai ragione.


Sono inquietanti. Senza morale


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono bestie dai



Sono sicuramente brutali ma dubito che siano interessati ai giudizi degli occidentali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono inquietanti. Senza morale


Questa è la guerra. La colpa risiede in chi l'ha voluta.


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto ora un servizio del TG5 dove hanno letto e filmato soldati russi che iniziano a disertare arrendendosi alla milizia cittadina ucraina e ai soldati ucraini. Confermate?


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

*SMENTITA L'ESPULSIONE DELL'AMBASCIATORE USA IN RUSSIA, SOLO UNA POSSIBILITA FUTURA 

FONTE: GPC*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non lascio sfasciare tutto così per poi farmi prendere in giro.
> Se l’ucraina avesse mezzi adeguati, avrebbe dovuto massacrare Mosca


Se L'Ucraina avesse avuto le capacità di colpire le maggiori città russe il codardo che sta al Cremlino non avrebbe mai neanche attaccato.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non lascio sfasciare tutto così per poi farmi prendere in giro.
> *Se l’ucraina avesse mezzi adeguati, avrebbe dovuto massacrare Mosca*



Se l'Ucraina avesse avuto i mezzi adeguati la Russia non l'avrebbe attaccata.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

*Forti esplosioni a Kiev*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho visto ora un servizio del TG5 dove hanno letto e filmato soldati russi che iniziano a disertare arrendendosi alla milizia cittadina ucraina e ai soldati ucraini. Confermate?


Così dicono, potrebbe essere tranquillamente propaganda però, magari sono prigionieri obbligati a dire certe cose.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Comunque sta guerra, ci costerà un patrimonio anche a noi, pure se ne siamo stati lontani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Si ma non lascio sfasciare tutto così per poi farmi prendere in giro.*
> Se l’ucraina avesse mezzi adeguati, avrebbe dovuto massacrare Mosca



E allora gli ucraini avrebbero dovuto accettare le richieste avanzate dai russi nel primo colloquio avuto in bielorussia.
Più si va avanti e più la mano sarà sempre più pesante,proprio per avere costantemente la posizione dominante durante i negoziati.

Forse qualcuno credeva davvero che le sanzioni avrebbero ammorbidito la posizione di Vladimiro..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*TENTATIVO DI MEDIAZIONE DEL PREMIER ISRAELIANO AL FINE DI RAGGIUNGERE UNA PACE DI COMPROMESSO CHE SALVI L'INDIPENDENZA DI KIEV E ACCONTENTI LE RICHIESTE RUSSE.*


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque sta guerra, ci costerà un patrimonio anche a noi, pure se ne siamo stati lontani.


Sicuramente, alcuni conoscenti saranno licenziati perché le aziende dove lavorano con il blocco del mar nero non riescono più farsi arrivare le materie prime e quindi la produzione calerà e devono tagliare personale, se entro il 28 marzo non termina tutto.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMARRA' CHIUSA ANCHE DOMANI PER IL QUARTO GIORNO CONSECUTIVO


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

QUATTRO JET FIGHTERS RUSSI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO SVEDESE NELLA GIORNATA DI OGGI


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*AMBASCIATRICE AMERICANA PRESSO LE NAZIONI UNITE: " LA RUSSIA MINACCIA SERIAMENTE DI ATTACCARE SVEZIA E FINLANDIA PER VIA DELLA LORO LEGITTIMA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALLA NATO".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*L'AERONAUTICA MILITARE SVEDESE RIPORTA DI AVER SUBITO UNA VIOLAZIONE DEL PROPRIO SPAZIO AEREO DA PARTE DI QUATTRO CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA RUSSA.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Alla fine Putin conquisterà l'Ucraina. Avrà fatto pure una vittoria di Pirro, ma quella che ne esce peggio è l'UE che ha speso soldi e non ha neanche fatto vincere gli ucraini. E chissà ora gli USA che casino faranno, magari assieme ai potenti di Bruxelles. Fomenteranno sicuramente le rivolte civili finanziandole, tanto per cambiare. 

In sintesi, penso che siamo ad un punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'AERONAUTICA MILITARE SVEDESE RIPORTA DI AVER SUBITO UNA VIOLAZIONE DEL PROPRIO SPAZIO AEREO DA PARTE DI QUATTRO CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA RUSSA.*



Per niente bello... io c'ho paura per stanotte.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per niente bello... io c'ho paura per stanotte.


Intendi direttamente per l'Italia?


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *AMBASCIATRICE AMERICANA PRESSO LE NAZIONI UNITE: " LA RUSSIA MINACCIA SERIAMENTE DI ATTACCARE SVEZIA E FINLANDIA PER VIA DELLA LORO LEGITTIMA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALLA NATO".*


Eh beh è colpa di Svezia e Finlandia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per niente bello... io c'ho paura per stanotte.



Alla fine queste violazioni vanno avanti da anni,non è la prima volta che succede


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intendi direttamente per l'Italia?



Non nell'immediato, ho paura di un'escalation grave prima del negoziato,.
Questa dei caccia è una grave provocazione.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per niente bello... io c'ho paura per stanotte.


Eh, bisognerà sperare che i nostri politici se la facciano addosso così tanto che si dichiarino neutrali. Invece, pure il fenomeno Draghi sta provocando Putin. Una brutta situazione. Mi sa che abbiamo un po' esagerato ad evocare il pazzo  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine queste violazioni vanno avanti da anni,non è la prima volta che succede



Però farla adesso quando c'è massima attenzione su queste cose, e proprio sulla Svezia, non è casuale.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh beh è colpa di Svezia e Finlandia


Ma come si permettono di voler decidere di entrare nella NATO?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine queste violazioni vanno avanti da anni,non è la prima volta che succede



Gli Usa hanno chiaramente parlato di attacco alla Svezia e Finlandia, però.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *AMBASCIATRICE AMERICANA PRESSO LE NAZIONI UNITE: " LA RUSSIA MINACCIA SERIAMENTE DI ATTACCARE SVEZIA E FINLANDIA PER VIA DELLA LORO LEGITTIMA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALLA NATO".*



Svezia e Finlandia - come tutte le tante altre Nazioni richiedenti - sono libere di aderire alla Nato se hanno i requisiti richiesti.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma come si permettono di voler decidere di entrare nella NATO?


EH ma Svezia e Finlandia sono una storica minaccia nucleare per la Russia non lo sapevi? Ti risponderebbe un fan di Putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'AERONAUTICA MILITARE SVEDESE RIPORTA DI AVER SUBITO UNA VIOLAZIONE DEL PROPRIO SPAZIO AEREO DA PARTE DI QUATTRO CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA RUSSA.*


.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Gli Usa hanno chiaramente parlato di attacco alla Svezia e Finlandia, però.


Svezia e Finlandia non sono nella NATO

Dovrebbero applicare il metodo Ucraino, no?

Altrimenti ci tirano le atomiche minacciano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però farla adesso quando c'è massima attenzione su queste cose, e proprio sulla Svezia, non è casuale.


Non è assolutamente casuale, è chiaramente una minaccia.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però farla adesso quando c'è massima attenzione su queste cose, e proprio sulla Svezia, non è casuale.



Eh no, anche se per ora la catalogherei come provocazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> EH ma Svezia e Finlandia sono una storica minaccia nucleare per la Russia non lo sapevi? Ti risponderebbe un fan di Putin


Come hanno osato armarsi per difendersi?!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Gli Usa hanno chiaramente parlato di attacco alla Svezia e Finlandia, però.


C'è da dire che, alla fine, le pazzie di Putin hanno una sua """strategia""". Si sta confermando il fatto che lui teme la Nato e quindi gli attacchi sono fatti in virtù di ciò. Cerchiamo noi italiani di inimicarcelo il meno possibile, però visto chi ci governa, non penso proprio che accadrà così.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il vertice tra Russia e Ucraina, atteso in serata, è stato rinviato alla mattinata di giovedì.
> 
> Nel frattempo i russi non si fermano e continuano ad attaccare l’Ucraina su più fronti


Non è soddisfatto degli attacchi odierni e ha bisogno anche degli attacchi notturni


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

*Shevchenko al TG1!*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però farla adesso quando c'è massima attenzione su queste cose, e proprio sulla Svezia, non è casuale.





ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Gli Usa hanno chiaramente parlato di attacco alla Svezia e Finlandia, però.



Al momento sono solo provocazioni,ora non andiamo a controllare con la lente ogni singolo movimento di truppe o di aerei che alla fine non ne usciamo più 

P.S Comunque li vicino ci sono anche le "esercitazioni" dei sottomarini russi...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

*Shevchenko in collegamento al TG1: "Le immagini in Ucraina fanno male. Sono felice per gli italiani che supportano il popolo ucraino. Com'è la vita lì? La gente pensa di fare la cosa giusta per difendere i nostri figli. Cosa mi auguro? Che la guerra finisca al più presto possibile, perchè il popolo ucraino vuole la pace".*


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che, alla fine, le pazzie di Putin hanno una sua """strategia""". Si sta confermando il fatto che lui teme la Nato e quindi gli attacchi sono fatti in virtù di ciò. Cerchiamo noi italiani di inimicarcelo il meno possibile, però visto chi ci governa, non penso proprio che accadrà così.


La situazione è semplice, anzi "semplice"

Putin sa che se attacca un paese Nato la Russia verrà rasa al suolo in 10 giorni, con conseguente altissimo rischio di escalation nucleare, se non proprio certo

Putin sa che se attacca un paese non Nato minacciando con le atomiche, nessuno alzerà un dito seriamente.

E' praticamente in una situazione di forza, o si ferma da solo, o si ferma da solo.

Situazione a dir poco ingarbugliata, ma normale, come dico sempre qualsiasi soluzione facile a problemi complessi è da ciarlatani.

Vedremo l' effetto delle sanzioni, come dicevo ieri magari in questi 20 anni si è messo da parte migliaia di miliardi di dollari per andare avanti col suo folle progetto.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Marzo 2022)

Perdonatemi, non vuole essere una provocazione, ma chi non ha le palle di rischiare in questo momento, non merita la libertà. Questo è un atto ignobile, non ha nulla a che fare con tutto ciò che abbiamo visto negli ultimi 50 anni nel mondo occidentale, nemmeno le situazioni più criticabili.

Oggi Putin ha minacciato di chiudere Wikipedia, ha arrestato dei bambini che manifestavano, ha imposto la reclusione di 25 anni per chi diffonde informazioni “false” sulla guerra, ha minacciato la Svezia colpevole di voler entrare nella NATO… di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## darden (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però farla adesso quando c'è massima attenzione su queste cose, e proprio sulla Svezia, non è casuale.


Ma poi proprio la Svezia? Sono neutrali da 200 anni, non hanno neanche partecipato alle altre guerre mondiali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Mi chiedo, non sarebbe stato più utile accelerare l'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO, fregandosene della burocrazia e dei soliti iter, piuttosto di perdere tempo con i discorsi dell' Ucraina in UE?


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Svezia e Finlandia non sono nella NATO
> 
> Dovrebbero applicare il metodo Ucraino, no?
> 
> Altrimenti ci tirano le atomiche minacciano.


Però fanno parte della UE da anni. Prima o poi sarebbero entrati nella Nato. Fidati che se dovessero anche solo bombardare basi o postazioni radar svedesi e finlandesi la Nato e la UE non staranno zitte, con o senza che i due paesi facciano parte dell'alleanza atlantica. Perché il solo essere membri della UE non li rende neutrali tanto da non dover intervenire a loro difesa.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La situazione è semplice, anzi "semplice"
> 
> Putin sa che se attacca un paese Nato la Russia verrà rasa al suolo in 10 giorni, con conseguente altissimo rischio di escalation nucleare, se non proprio certo
> 
> ...


Si si. Ho detto ciò, perchè qualche giorno fa pensavamo tutti che Putin stesse facendo cose senza senso e voleva impadronirsi del mondo intero, perchè improvvisamente uscito pazzo. Le cose che sta facendo sono sì folli e da condannare se fossimo in un mondo giusto, ma probabilmente è anche vero che se non ci fosse un presidente USA che non fa altro che provocarlo continuamente senza mai puntare ad un dialogo le cose forse sarebbero andate meglio (?). Cioè, Biden non ha MAI pronunciato la parola "pace" nei suoi discorsi, ma solo "sanzioni" e soprattutto "guerra" tipo "terza guerra mondiale" o "nucleare".


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, non vuole essere una provocazione, ma chi non ha le palle di rischiare in questo momento, non merita la libertà. Questo è un atto ignobile, non ha nulla a che fare con tutto ciò che abbiamo visto negli ultimi 50 anni nel mondo occidentale, nemmeno le situazioni più criticabili.
> 
> Oggi Putin ha minacciato di chiudere Wikipedia, ha arrestato dei bambini che manifestavano, ha imposto la reclusione di 25 anni per chi diffonde informazioni “false” sulla guerra, ha minacciato la Svezia colpevole di voler entrare nella NATO… di cosa stiamo parlando?


Io avrei le palle, il mio cervello è al 51% voltato al "sterminiamolo costi quel che costi"
Che poi, il mio impegno sarebbe al massimo quello di accettare il rischio, il mio apice è stato sparare ad un barattolo con una carabina.

Ma probabilmente ha ragione chi pensa il contrario. Molto più saggio da un certo punto di vista.

Non è che tutti devono voler morire purchè non ricostruisca l' URSS, a molti giustamente non frega un caxxo.

A me ha urtato quando ci ha minacciati direttamente noi, un vero vile per arrivare alle minacce atomiche.
Probabilmente si è sentito forte, ma deve stare attento perchè magari salta fuori qualcuno più matto di lui.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, non sarebbe stato più utile accelerare l'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO, fregandosene della burocrazia e dei soliti iter, piuttosto di perdere tempo con i discorsi dell' Ucraina in UE?


Onestamente penso che i premier dei due paesi sanno che se entrassero nella NATO proprio in questo momento Putin si vendicherebbe sull'Ukraina in maniere violentissima. Nel medio periodo sicuramente entreranno se non sono stupidi


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si. Ho detto ciò, perchè qualche giorno fa pensavamo tutti che Putin stesse facendo cose senza senso e voleva impadronirsi del mondo intero, perchè improvvisamente uscito pazzo. Le cose che sta facendo sono sì folli e da condannare se fossimo in un mondo giusto, ma probabilmente è anche vero che se non ci fosse un presidente USA che non fa altro che provocarlo continuamente senza mai puntare ad un dialogo le cose forse sarebbero andate meglio (?). Cioè, Biden non ha MAI pronunciato la parola "pace" nei suoi discorsi, ma solo "sanzioni" e soprattutto "guerra" tipo "terza guerra mondiale" o "nucleare".


Guarda che pazzo, non significa rimbambito.
La vera follia è sempre lucida.

Quanto dici su Biden, non sono d' accordo.

Putin ha detto a Biden di starne fuori oppure iniziava a lanciare atomiche.

Sleepy Joe è stato fin troppo gentile, ad usare solo la frase o sanzioni o guerra mondiale, scegliendo le sanzioni.

Se al posto di Biden ci fosse stato un altro attaccabrighe poteva andare molto peggio fin da subito.


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'AERONAUTICA MILITARE SVEDESE RIPORTA DI AVER SUBITO UNA VIOLAZIONE DEL PROPRIO SPAZIO AEREO DA PARTE DI QUATTRO CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA RUSSA.*


Ah quindi hanno dei caccia? Magari una cinquantina di sottomarini fra Mar nero e Barents armati di missili nucleari? Perché a starvi a sentire la Russia combatte con le fionde...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Onestamente penso che i premier dei due paesi sanno che se entrassero nella NATO proprio in questo momento Putin si vendicherebbe sull'Ukraina in maniere violentissima. Nel medio periodo sicuramente entreranno se non sono stupidi



Forse è così.
Però è dal primo giorno che vedo questo lato Svezia-FiInlandia come il più vulnerabile per avere il casus-belli della terza guerra mondiale.
Ci devono stare attenti, secondo me bisognerebbe metterci una "toppa" in qualche modo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, non sarebbe stato più utile accelerare l'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO, fregandosene della burocrazia e dei soliti iter, piuttosto di perdere tempo con i discorsi dell' Ucraina in UE?


Per far in modo che Putin invada certamente anche quei due paesi? La situazione è delicatissima. Io penso che ormai siamo ad una guerra, che può svilupparsi o restare "fredda". Gli unici che potevano seriamente risolvere questo problema sono gli USA, che non hanno minimamente aperto un dialogo con la Russia. Putin è un pazzo da condannare, ma situazioni del genere possono verificarsi benissimo un domani se gli USA provocano il pazzo coreano (altro nemico dei dem, attenzione) o Duterte nelle filippine...Con questo atteggiamento, le guerre sarebbero all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine queste violazioni vanno avanti da anni,non è la prima volta che succede


Un periodo tranquillo per farle


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse è così.
> Però è dal primo giorno che vedo questo lato Svezia-FiInlandia come il più vulnerabile per avere il casus-belli della terza guerra mondiale.
> Ci devono stare attenti, secondo me bisognerebbe metterci una "toppa" in qualche modo.


Non puoi, non ci sono toppe.

Se li fai entrare nella Nato, ti lancia le bombe atomiche.
Se pensano di entrare nella Nato, ti minaccia con le bombe atomiche.
Se stanno fuori e Putin le attacca, se le difendi ti lancia le bombe atomiche

Toby, cercati un tutorial per costruire un bunker va.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che pazzo, non significa rimbambito.
> La vera follia è sempre lucida.
> 
> Quanto dici su Biden, non sono d' accordo.
> ...


Putin vuole la neutralità dell'ucraina. Biden, invece, non ha mai rassicurato il presidente russo a riguardo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin vuole la neutralità dell'ucraina. Biden, invece, non ha mai rassicurato il presidente russo a riguardo.


Biden non deve rassicurare proprio nessuno, come vedi non è che Putin si preoccupa degli altri.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin vuole la neutralità dell'ucraina. Biden, invece, non ha mai rassicurato il presidente russo a riguardo.


Bisogna capire che Putin non vuole la "neutralità" dell'Ucraina, perché neutralità nella sua mente è sudditanza modello bielorusso. E lo ha fatto capire chiaramente nel discorso prima dell'invasione sull'inesistenza dell'Ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire che Putin non vuole la "neutralità" dell'Ucraina, perché neutralità nella sua mente è sudditanza modello bielorusso. E lo ha fatto capire chiaramente nel discorso prima dell'invasione sull'inesistenza dell'Ucraina


Ma lascia perdere questo, fingiamo che Putin voglia semplicemente la neutralità dell' Ucraina.

Bene, se vuole restare neutrale o no, lo decide l' Ucraina comunque.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire che Putin non vuole la "neutralità" dell'Ucraina, perché neutralità nella sua mente è sudditanza modello bielorusso. E lo ha fatto capire chiaramente nel discorso prima dell'invasione sull'inesistenza dell'Ucraina


Ucraina nella nato significa avere basi missilistiche USA vicino la Russia. Poi, è lecito chiedersi se Putin voleva solo questo od altro, ma non capisco il perchè volere costruire dei missili per forza. Meno armi ci sono, meglio è.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin vuole la neutralità dell'ucraina. Biden, invece, non ha mai rassicurato il presidente russo a riguardo.


Ma quale neutralità dai su, non sei ingenuo mi sembri abbastanza sveglio da capire cosa intenda Putin per neutralità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ucraina nella nato significa avere basi missilistiche USA vicino la Russia. Poi, è lecito chiedersi se Putin voleva solo questo od altro, ma non capisco il perchè volere costruire dei missili per forza. Meno armi ci sono, meglio è.


Anche questa è una bugia, essere nella NATO non vuol dire automaticamente avere basi missilistiche a lungo raggio, i paesi baltici che sono nella NATO e si trovano a due passi da San Pietroburgo NON HANNO ALCUN DISPOSITIVO OFFENSIVO SUL PROPRIO TERRITORIO. 

Basta con questa favola, guardiamo ai fatti e non alla propaganda di Putin.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quale neutralità dai su, non sei ingenuo mi sembri abbastanza sveglio da capire cosa intenda Putin per neutralità.


Per anni però si è stati "tranquilli". Da quando si è parlato insistentemente di NATO è esploso sto casino.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Come si dice?

"Con i terroristi non si tratta"

Non è un dogma tanto sbagliato se ci pensate: pur sapendo tutti cosa bisognerebbe fare per fermarlo, se ti metti a pensare ai motivi per non farlo, ne trovi a valanga.
E cosi in tutte le cose, se li cerchi li trovi, e sono pure tutti intelligentissimi e sensatissimi.

Proprio per questo c'è quel dogma, per non portarti sulla scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*Discorso di Macron ai francesi, in TV:

"I prossimi giorni di questa prova senza precedenti da decenni saranno ancora più duri.
Non dobbiamo ingannarci, quello che sta succedendo, questi avvenimenti non avranno soltanto conseguenze immediate per qualche settimana. Sono il segnale di un cambiamento epocale. 
La guerra in Europa non appartiene più ai libri di storia. E' qui, sotto i nostri occhi.
Mentre parlo costantemente con Zelensky, ho deciso di rimanere in contatto, fin quando ci riesco e fin quando è necessario, anche con il presidente Putin per cercare instancabilmente di convincerlo a rinunciare alle armi e per prevenire il contagio e l'allargamento del conflitto fin quando è possibile."*


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non puoi, non ci sono toppe.
> 
> Se li fai entrare nella Nato, ti lancia le bombe atomiche.
> Se pensano di entrare nella Nato, ti minaccia con le bombe atomiche.
> ...


Ma dimenticate tutti che sono già schierati con la Nato essendo UE? Ti pare che dei membri della UE possano essere considerati neutrali come l'Ucraina. Non siamo negli anni della CEE dove era solo un patto economico. La UE è un unione di Stati, non devono per forza avere un esercito unico, basta l'alleanza. Ti pare che i vertici della UE facciano fare quello che vogliono in Scandinavia (e ai paesi membri che siedono al Parlamento Europeo) senza battere ciglia e andando solo di sanzioni (quali poi visto che oramai hanno sanzionato di tutto)?

Vedete solo due blocchi Nato e Russia, tutti quelli che non sono della Nato sono neutrali, no, non è così. I membri della UE non sono neutrali e nessuno dei membri Nato della UE lascerà correre ritorsioni militari a chi fa parte della UE ma non della Nato.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Sapete quale è la cosa che più non riesco a comprendere?

Mettiamo che per buona pace, domani l' Ucraina si piega, e sottoscrive TUTTE le condizioni della Russia.
Ma proprio tutte.

La Russia si ritroverà comunque incasinatissima sotto ogni punto di vista, quale è lo scopo di sto gioco?
Non ditemi che i russi si auto-sabotano per una *irreale *minaccia di essere attaccati dalla NATO.

Che sia irreale, penso sia oggettivo no, altrimenti la scusa per fare la guerra l' avevano già trovata.

Vorrei trovare la logica del discorso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Discorso di Macron ai francesi, in TV:
> 
> "I prossimi giorni di questa prova senza precedenti da decenni saranno ancora più duri.
> Non dobbiamo ingannarci, quello che sta succedendo, questi avvenimenti non avranno soltanto conseguenze immediate per qualche settimana. Sono il segnale di un cambiamento epocale.
> ...



Sono pessimista io stasera o mi sembra un discorso brutto brutto brutto?
"Impedire l'allargamento del conflitto fin quando è possibile" mi pare pesante...


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sapete quale è la cosa che più non riesco a comprendere?
> 
> Mettiamo che per buona pace, domani l' Ucraina si piega, e sottoscrive TUTTE le condizioni della Russia.
> Ma proprio tutte.
> ...


A putin non frega una mazza di sanzioni, di morti tra i propri soldati, di crisi economiche. Lui vuole entrare nella storia come quello che ha allargato i confini della Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista io stasera o mi sembra un discorso brutto brutto brutto?
> "Impedire l'allargamento del conflitto fin quando è possibile" mi pare pesante...



Non lo so, so solo che Capi di stato e sopratutto gli americani, di questa storia sappiano almeno 100 volte quello che arriva a noi.


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista io stasera o mi sembra un discorso brutto brutto brutto?


Non c'è nulla che faccia vedere una de-escalation del conflitto. Oggi l'espulsione dell'ambasciatore USA a Mosca. "esercitazioni" dei sottomarini russi al largo della Scandinavia con "violazione" spazio aereo in periodo di guerra in Svezia. Diciamo che sono provocazioni pesanti che non lasciano presupporre una de-escalation imminente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista io stasera o mi sembra un discorso brutto brutto brutto?
> "Impedire l'allargamento del conflitto fin quando è possibile" mi pare pesante...


Praticamente il pre-annuncio alla terza guerra mondiale (su suolo europeo)


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Discorso di Macron ai francesi, in TV:
> 
> "I prossimi giorni di questa prova senza precedenti da decenni saranno ancora più duri.
> Non dobbiamo ingannarci, quello che sta succedendo, questi avvenimenti non avranno soltanto conseguenze immediate per qualche settimana. Sono il segnale di un cambiamento epocale.
> ...


Ha detto semplicemente la verità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*New York Times: La Cina ha chiesto alla Russia agli inizi di febbraio di non invadere l'Ucraina prima della fine delle Olimpiadi. Secondo fonti dell'amministrazione Biden, Pechino era almeno in parte a conoscenza dei piani di Mosca prima che l'invasione iniziasse la scorsa settimana. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *New York Times: La Cina ha chiesto alla Russia agli inizi di febbraio di non invadere l'Ucraina prima della fine delle Olimpiadi. Secondo fonti dell'amministrazione Biden, Pechino era almeno in parte a conoscenza dei piani di Mosca prima che l'invasione iniziasse la scorsa settimana. *



Su Milanworld lo ripetevamo ogni due post... con i cinesi a pensare male ci si azzecca SEMPRE...


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Praticamente il pre-annuncio alla terza guerra mondiale (su suolo europeo)


Hanno finito le sanzioni economiche.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Discorso di Macron ai francesi, in TV:
> 
> "I prossimi giorni di questa prova senza precedenti da decenni saranno ancora più duri.
> Non dobbiamo ingannarci, quello che sta succedendo, questi avvenimenti non avranno soltanto conseguenze immediate per qualche settimana. Sono il segnale di un cambiamento epocale.
> ...



Lo scrivo da giorni, speriamo pure che sta storia dell' Ucraina finisca bene, senza escalation nucleari ecc ecc

Ma il mondo, e ve lo ripetono tutti i Governi da una settimana, non sarà più quello di prima.
Altro che coviddi.

Putin ha superato la linea, ci ha minacciati tutti senza fronzoli, il clima sarà questo per un bel pezzo.

Ha sdoganato la minaccia nucleare, indietro non si torna più per un bel pò.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *New York Times: La Cina ha chiesto alla Russia agli inizi di febbraio di non invadere l'Ucraina prima della fine delle Olimpiadi. Secondo fonti dell'amministrazione Biden, Pechino era almeno in parte a conoscenza dei piani di Mosca prima che l'invasione iniziasse la scorsa settimana. *


Che sguub, come direbbe una buon' anima.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per anni però si è stati "tranquilli". Da quando si è parlato insistentemente di NATO è esploso sto casino.



Di nato insistemente si è parlato, indovina da quando? Da quando un lucido stratega ha deciso di invadere l'Ucraina e bombardarla. Solo noi del forum non l'abbiamo capito, infatti 141 nazioni ONU oggi hanno dato il loro pieno sostegno.

Ah, non è un invasione, è un "operazione speciale militare".

No aspetta, ora si è cambiato: ora è diventata un "operazione di difesa interna", in Ucraina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *New York Times: La Cina ha chiesto alla Russia agli inizi di febbraio di non invadere l'Ucraina prima della fine delle Olimpiadi. Secondo fonti dell'amministrazione Biden, Pechino era almeno in parte a conoscenza dei piani di Mosca prima che l'invasione iniziasse la scorsa settimana. *


Ed ecco che vien tirata in ballo la Cina, ora si che torno ad essere pessimista, sarà guerra. 
L'Europa sta per essere ridisegnata


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Biden-Cina-Russia. Che bel triangolo. E, qualcosa mi dice, che l'opzione in mezzo è quella da temere di più ma è altrettanto brava ad agire nel silenzio.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


Fonte?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Geopoliticalcenter, che però come ho detto deve ancora confermare la notizia per capire cosa sia successo.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biden-Cina-Russia. Che bel triangolo. E, qualcosa mi dice, che l'opzione in mezzo è quella da temere di più ma è altrettanto brava ad agire nel silenzio.


Biden è un rimbambito ma non è pericoloso, un bonaccione dalle idee che non condivido, i pericolosi sono quelli che ha dietro, come Killary e soprattutto quel demonio di Kamala Harris


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come si dice?
> 
> "Con i terroristi non si tratta"
> 
> ...


Esattamente.
Con i terroristi non si tratta.
Poco importa la cosa o le vite che stai per perdere.
Il beneficio di non trattare sarà sempre più grande del costo. Forse non nel presente. Ma nel futuro e proprio fuori discussione.
Se tratti dimostri a tutti che sei debole e che ti possono raccattare. Se accetti di non trattare allora dimostri a tutti gli altri terroristi che non vale la pena rischiare la vita per cercare un guadagno perché sarai disposto a perderci la loro non l'avranno vinta.
E proprio la base della base.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Ad ogni modo, come si evince qui dentro, c'è chi vuole la pace a tutti i costi, chi attaccherebbe immediatamente, e chi è in dubbio.

Ma noi siamo persone normali, non abbiamo l' onere di dover fare delle scelte.

Io sono abbastanza sicuro, che tutti i decisori del pianeta, in cuor loro sappiano che non si può stare con una minaccia cosi incombente sulla testa di tutti noi.

E sono altrettanto certo, che tutti hanno qualcosa il fondo all' anima che gli dice "Putin deve essere fermato", ma poi il cervello gli dice quello che leggiamo qui dentro, e cioè di starne fuori. 

Ma prima o poi una decisione, la dovranno prendere.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sapete quale è la cosa che più non riesco a comprendere?
> 
> Mettiamo che per buona pace, domani l' Ucraina si piega, e sottoscrive TUTTE le condizioni della Russia.
> Ma proprio tutte.
> ...



Incasinatissima con l'occidente.
Che poi torno a ripeterlo,il maggior pericolo non è neanche della russia,ma delle nazioni che stanno in silenzio e attendono il momento opportuno per agire...
Per arrivare fino a questo punto,di sicuro non è una pensata esclusivamente russa.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


Questa è pesantissima ragazzi, pesantissima.

Speriamo siano finite le batterie del trasponder comprate su Amazon.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Biden è un rimbambito ma non è pericoloso, un bonaccione dalle idee che non condivido, i pericolosi sono quelli che ha dietro, come Killary e soprattutto quel demonio di Kamala Harris


Si ovvio, lui è incapace di agire, sembra un robot quando parla e gesticola, imbarazzante.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Incasinatissima con l'occidente.
> Che poi torno a ripeterlo,il maggior pericolo non è neanche della russia,ma delle nazioni che stanno in silenzio e attendono il momento opportuno per agire...
> Per arrivare fino a questo punto,di sicuro non è una pensata esclusivamente russa.


La NATO non avrebbe ostacoli di sorta, ara chiunque in uno scontro alla pari.

Pure Cina / Russia messe insieme.

Il problema sono solo e soltanto le armi nucleari, onestamente la Cina non mi sembra un paese disposto a suicidarsi, cosa che invece potrebbe fare Putin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*Guerini, ministro della difesa: "L'ambasciatrice russa ha inviato un'email a tutti i parlamentari italiani in commissione, con le minacce di Lavrov, prima della votazione sul supporto all'Ucraina
Un comportamento arrogante e inaccettabile."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa è pesantissima ragazzi, pesantissima.
> 
> Speriamo siano finite le batterie del trasponder comprate su Amazon.


È scomparso anche l'elicottero di soccorso che era andato a recuperare il pilota. Ad ora non si è capito cosa sia successo. Speriamo un incidente e non altro


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È scomparso anche l'elicottero di soccorso che era andato a recuperare il pilota. Ad ora non si è capito cosa sia successo. Speriamo un incidente e non altro



Speriamo, altrimenti è il casus belli che cercano.


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


Questo sarebbe l'inizio della fine.
Non so se sarebbe l'inizio della fine della guerra, l'inizio della fine di Putin o l'inizio della fine della vita umana su questa terra.


----------



## GP7 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Guerini, ministro della difesa: "L'ambasciatrice russa ha inviato un'email a tutti i parlamentari italiani in commissione, con le minacce di Lavrov, prima della votazione sul supporto all'Ucraina
> Un comportamento arrogante e inaccettabile."*


La vedo male.
Questa notte sarà lunghissima, speriamo domani sorga il sole.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


Dove l'hai letta?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SI HA NOTIZIA DI UN CACCIA DELL'AERONAUTICA ROMENA SCOMPARSO DAI RADAR MENTRE SORVOLAVA IL MAR NERO. PER ORA NON SI HANNO ALTRE INFORMAZIONI.*


La Romania fa parte della NATO. Se fosse cosi, son guai.

La Russia potrebbe fare un passo indietro, spiegare che era un errore ma in questa situazione non vogliono farlo, per la loro definizione di potenza non possono fare nemmeno mezzo passo indietro.

Se hanno abbattuto veramente un caccia romeno non oso imaginare le conseguenze.


----------

